# Bagged B2 Passat (Quantum) on Fuchs



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*http://www.airsociety.net/2012/01/the-haves-and-have-nots-bagged-b2-passat/*


James Wallace out of the UK has the kind of ride most dream of owning. This subtle and cleanly customized 1986 Volkswagen Passat 1.8CL Wagon that was bagged by Havair out of Hastings, England is definitely worthy of anyone’s car collection.


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

so clean!:thumbup:


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Wheels are a bit big for my taste, but holy ****!


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

4doorhoor said:


> Wheels are a bit big for my taste, but holy ****!


17" :thumbup:


----------

